# Northern Michigan Lakes



## ClosetWriter (Sep 11, 2014)

These are two different lakes in Northern Michigan that are near my home. I have shot many times at these locations. I thought I would share them.



Loon Lake


Crater Lake

Note: The image of Loon Lake has a Bald Eagle at the top of the trees in the middle of the picture.


----------



## tepelus (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice. :encouragement:


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 12, 2014)

tepelus said:


> Very nice. :encouragement:



Thanks from one Michigander to another.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2014)

Home sweet home ^^ it's been years since I've been back, lovely pictures


----------



## escorial (Sep 13, 2014)

thrilling pic's


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 14, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of why I loved growing up in Michigan. I lived a mile or so from Saginaw Bay and saw some wonderful sunrises and sunsets...storms rolling in or just staying offshore enough for me to enjoy the light show.

Those are great pictures. I have been to the Loon Lake area a couple of times a lot of years ago. Beautiful place.


----------



## Abby (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 16, 2014)

Abby said:


> Wow, beautiful!



Thanks Abby


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 18, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Kinda reminds me of why I loved growing up in Michigan. I lived a mile or so from Saginaw Bay and saw some wonderful sunrises and sunsets...storms rolling in or just staying offshore enough for me to enjoy the light show.



T.S. I shot a series of sunrise images near Lexington a couple years ago.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 19, 2014)

The sunrise/sunset shots are always beautiful.

When I was younger, if there had been a storm the night before, I would always set my alarm and ride down to the bay to watch the sunrise. The sun coming up through the layers of clouds was spectacular.

Another favorite thing of mine was going on road trips to see the Fall color show up around the Mackinac Bridge/St. Ignace areas.


----------

